
Scraping Amazon web pages - erickendall
Is it against TOS to do direct scraping of Amazon web pages?
======
erickendall
WOW, thanks for that. Strange though since I just received confirmation from
Seller Central Support saying it was fine to do so. Here is the reply.

Greeting from Amazon Seller Support,

Thanks for contacting us and I will surely assist you with your issue!

I understand that you would like to know whether direct scraping of web pages
is allowed and you would like to know this since some of the sellers are
selling their apps through direct scraping of data. I really agree with your
query and I will surely assist you with your issue!

I would like to inform you that yes, you can very well perform direct scraping
of data from Amazon web pages. Further there will be no issues in scraping of
data and it is allowed to do. If you are using Amazon web services it is added
advantage and then you can web scrap using it. Further, I would like to inform
you that there are many third party software are APIs available on google
which you can use to scrap the data.

You can enroll and access more details through the below link regarding Amazon
web services:-
[https://aws.amazon.com/free/?sc_channel=PS&sc_campaign=acqui...](https://aws.amazon.com/free/?sc_channel=PS&sc_campaign=acquisition_IN&sc_publisher=google&sc_medium=ACQ-P%7CPS-
GO%7CBrand%7CDesktop%7CSU%7CCore%7CCore%7CIN%7CEN%7CText&sc_content=Brand_Low_Traffic_bmm&sc_detail=%2Bamazon%20%2Bweb&sc_category=Core&sc_segment=293607067656&sc_matchtype=b&sc_country=IN&s_kwcid=AL!4422!3!293607067656!b!!g!!%2Bamazon%20%2Bweb&ef_id=EAIaIQobChMIvprwlrXB4AIVWKSWCh0yrwrIEAAYASAAEgKM9_D_BwE:G:s)

------
greenyoda
It's explicitly prohibited. See the "Conditions of Use" link at the bottom of
their page. It says:

"This license does not include any resale or commercial use of any Amazon
Service, or its contents; any collection and use of any product listings,
descriptions, or prices; any derivative use of any Amazon Service or its
contents; any downloading, copying, or other use of account information for
the benefit of any third party; or any use of data mining, robots, or similar
data gathering and extraction tools."

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=foo...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=footer_cou?ie=UTF8&nodeId=508088)

